# northeast ohio flatheads



## vaultcatfishing (5 mo ago)

i’m from Northeastern Ohio. Wooster area. I primarily fish Portage Lakes for channels, and go on the occasional Ohio river trip to Marietta when i want to target flatheads. I was wondering if there was anywhere closer to me? gas is expensive and driving 150 miles for my target species is getting pricey


----------



## vaultcatfishing (5 mo ago)

vaultcatfishing said:


> i’m from Northeastern Ohio. Wooster area. I primarily fish Portage Lakes for channels, and go on the occasional Ohio river trip to Marietta when i want to target flatheads. I was wondering if there was anywhere closer to me? gas is expensive and driving 150 miles for my target species is getting pricey


i fish from the bank as well if that influences any recommendations


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

All the MWCD lakes along with Saltfork all have flathead. Closer than Marietta.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mosquito


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

night vision said:


> All the MWCD lakes along with Saltfork all have flathead. Closer than Marietta.


Yep. Clendening and Seneca have Blues in them as well.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

All good suggestions. Also Tappan which is also one of the MWCD.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

tkbiker said:


> All good suggestions. Also Tappan which is also one of the MWCD.


Atwood . Never hear about them but I catch some nice ones trolling for Saugeye every year . Fishing from shore I would go to Dellroy end of lake along 542


----------



## vaultcatfishing (5 mo ago)

appreciate all the suggestions. i’ve heard good things about Clendening so i might have to give that a try. Charles Mill would be the closest of the MWCD lakes to me though


----------



## vaultcatfishing (5 mo ago)

night vision said:


> All the MWCD lakes along with Saltfork all have flathead. Closer than Marietta.


Charles Mill would be closest to me, but OhioDNR show no record of flatheads being stocked. I’m thinking of trying out Clendening. Appreciate the comment!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

vaultcatfishing said:


> Charles Mill would be closest to me, but OhioDNR show no record of flatheads being stocked. I’m thinking of trying out Clendening. Appreciate the comment!


Flatheads haven’t been stocked for decades, and in many lakes they were never stocked at all. They occurred naturally in the original creeks that were there before the lakes were built. I have no idea if Charles Mills has flatheads, just wanted to mention that the DNR stocking reports don’t necessarily reflect all the fish that inhabit a lake.


----------



## RottingAway (10 mo ago)

Compared to the other lakes mentioned above, Charles Mill would be a distant last place for Flatheads. It is 45 minutes from me and I drive the 2 plus hours to MWCD lakes each weekend.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

You might try Knox, I've heard it's produced some nice flathead this year.


----------



## vaultcatfishing (5 mo ago)

night vision said:


> You might try Knox, I've heard it's produced some nice flathead this year.


only about an hour from me. definitely going to have to give this one a try. thank you


----------



## bass&assassassin (Mar 13, 2019)

vaultcatfishing said:


> i’m from Northeastern Ohio. Wooster area. I primarily fish Portage Lakes for channels, and go on the occasional Ohio river trip to Marietta when i want to target flatheads. I was wondering if there was anywhere closer to me? gas is expensive and driving 150 miles for my target species is getting pricey


I live in Marietta, where do you fish? Ever go up the Muskingum river, in between Devil’s dam and Lowell dam? Great catfishing!


----------



## bass&assassassin (Mar 13, 2019)

bass&assassassin said:


> I live in Marietta, where do you fish? Ever go up the Muskingum river, in between Devol’s dam and Lowell dam? Great catfishing!


----------



## vaultcatfishing (5 mo ago)

bass&assassassin said:


> I live in Marietta, where do you fish? Ever go up the Muskingum river, in between Devil’s dam and Lowell dam? Great catfishing!


usually fish right where the muskingum river connects with the ohio river . but i’ll have the look into the muskingum river more, thank you


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Knox has giant flatheads in it.


----------

